# A week in London



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

First trip to London in two weeks!! I plan, of course, to hit all the tourist high spots (Tower, Changing of Guards, Parliament, the Eye, etc.), Savile Row & Burlington Arcade, the shaving shoppes (Harris, Trumper, TOBS), Harrod's, British Museum, Tate, etc. if I can. Am staying on the north edge of Hyde Park.

Two main questions: want to see Oxford* and* Cambridge, but that's doubtful, so any particular reason to choose one over the other? My main interest is the architecture, and just the _oldness_ of it. Also, any particular little shops or out of the way places of interest that might not appear in the general guidebooks? I have no schedule as yet, except the AAAC get-together on the 26th


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm envious of your trip. I've been to nearly all the venues you mention. One very nice experience that my wife and I had several years ago was stumbling onto a piano concert at (?) St James church ( near Jermyn St) at noon one day. There was a concert pianist playing some fantastic pieces for whomever walked in te door. There were flyers about a whole series of free concerts at noon in many of the wonderful smal old churches. If you are there on a weekend, the church services in Westminster Abbey are a unique experience. We also attended a free choral concert in St. Paul's on Sunday afternoon. I know that St Paul's also has a wondful tea shop in the basement where we had some delightful after of refreshments after the concert.


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

phyrpowr said:


> First trip to London in two weeks!! I plan, of course, to hit all the tourist high spots (Tower, Changing of Guards, Parliament, the Eye, etc.), Savile Row & Burlington Arcade, the shaving shoppes (Harris, Trumper, TOBS), Harrod's, British Museum, Tate, etc. if I can. Am staying on the north edge of Hyde Park.


There are other arcades than the Burlington Arcade in the same general area, all well worth the short time it would take to give them a look.


----------

